# Why has the $800 limit not risen with inflation?



## thetangs (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m wondering, and I might be wrong, but the $800 upper limit for renting has not increased in years and yet the MF increase in many cases much more than inflation. Cannot even come close to recouping the Marriott MF for an Oceanwatch oceanfront unit. Would rather a tiger get it, but looks like Redweek will be the only option. Has there been any thought to raising the max to $1000 or the actual cost of MF plus guest certificate?


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 2, 2020)

thetangs said:


> I’m wondering, and I might be wrong, but the $800 upper limit for renting has not increased in years and yet the MF increase in many cases much more than inflation. Cannot even come close to recouping the Marriott MF for an Oceanwatch oceanfront unit. Would rather a tiger get it, but looks like Redweek will be the only option. Has there been any thought to raising the max to $1000 or the actual cost of MF plus guest certificate?


$800 is a recent change.  It was $700 for the longest time.  I agree that it's still very low.


----------



## CaliSunshine (Jul 2, 2020)

I agree that 800 is low, especially for two bedroom units. Perhaps a $1000 limit, or different limits depending on size would be a bit more appropriate.

However, I don't agree with the MF+Guest Certificate route. Tug already offers free rental listings. This forum, like the free or low priced weeks for sale forum, is for advertising "good deals." If the limit were anywhere close to MF+Guest Certificate, half of the timeshare owners on the planet would start posting here, and it would ruin the purpose of having it.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 2, 2020)

I wasn’t even aware it was now $800. I thought it was still $700. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haunsandfrans (Jul 2, 2020)

I think it's too low.  A 2 or 3 bedroom for $800 is a steal.  You are correct...INFLATION.  This post will be remove because of it's location.  But, most of us selling: agree with you.


----------



## gatlinburgcabin (Jul 2, 2020)

I personally like the $800 limit. This is "specifically a last minute" forum. Tug offers the Marketplace for everyone wanting to list their available rental. The only difference, I think, and I may be wrong is it costs money (or you have to pay and be a member) to list. I enjoy looking at both places, but know if I look at the last minute, they are cheaper, as should be. JMO


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 2, 2020)

Haunsandfrans said:


> I think it's too low. A 2 or 3 bedroom for $800 is a steal. You are correct...INFLATION. This post will be remove because of it's location. But, most of us selling: agree with you.



and yet you have an ad in here for a 2br at $499, why didn’t you ask $799?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey the 2020 version of this thread! This is like oil threads in motorcycle forums. Commence kicking the dead horse!


----------



## needvaca (Jul 2, 2020)

There was a long (5page) discussion about this in 2019. Search “discussion about last minute rentals”.  The price was raised from $700 to $800 at that time. Discussion closed. The short answer is:

- last minute rentals are ONLY for truly last minute bargain rentals- doesn’t matter what your maintenance fee is. No one cares
- if you want to list for over $800 or past 45 days out, become a TUG member for $15 and list in the regular Rental section. And/or list in multiple other places like Redweek, Craigslist, vacation Candy, etc


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 2, 2020)

needvaca said:


> There was a long (5page) discussion about this in 2019. Search “discussion about last minute rentals”.  The price was raised from $700 to $800 at that time. Discussion closed. The short answer is:
> 
> - last minute rentals are ONLY for truly last minute bargain rentals- doesn’t matter what your maintenance fee is. No one cares
> - if you want to list for over $800 or past 45 days out, become a TUG member for $15 and list in the regular Rental section. And/or list in multiple other places like Redweek, Craigslist, vacation Candy, etc



Given this was raised to $800 very recently (after years if threads exactly like this one) I think change in the near term is unlikely.

The mod team has consistently said making it more complicated (ie a higher limit for larger or fancier units) is a non-starter due to the time it takes to administer.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 2, 2020)

One can also post rentals in the TUG Marketplace with no date or asking price limits.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 2, 2020)

I have zero sympathy for those who only (or mostly) post units for rent complaining that they can't ask for enough money.

Zero.


----------



## GoodTimes (Jul 2, 2020)

For over $800 - I use the link in the Sticky - it works great! 

*Looking for more Timeshare Rentals available? Read This!*
*Last Minute Timeshare rentals all under $1000* - https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifi...t-Minute&LastMinuteRentals=true&PriceMax=1000


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## elaine (Jul 2, 2020)

I view it as distress with coverage of some of my annual fee. Raising limit to $800 was appreciated.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 2, 2020)

This rate is the reason I do not use LMR to post available units, nor do I response to requests for LMR.  

If you want a 2 BR in Hawaii for Thanksgiving, then good luck, but it is NOT going to be ME that is renting it at $800 for the week. But perhaps someone else will. 

If I find myself with something that I could rent for a profit I would add it to LMR, but I generally do not want to train everyone using LMR to get what they are asking for at the price the board demands.  Especially requests for larger units (3 and 4 BRs) and NYC and other harder to get locations.  I see crazy requests up here and just shake my head and go on to the next item.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 2, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


>





Tell this guy to stop beating a dead horse.  It's animal abuse........




.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 2, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Tell this guy to stop beating a dead horse.  It's animal abuse.........


You just told him.

No dead cartoon horses were injured in the production of this post.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 2, 2020)

I actually laughed when I read OP -- remembering the struggle it was to get it all the way up to $800. I'm my mind it was never meant to 'cover' anything. More like, this unit will go to waste unless someone can use it.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jul 2, 2020)

Sigh.

Renters 1
Owners 0

I like the bargains. If I want to get something specific, I go to the regular section.

Hey, 800 is better than zip imo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 2, 2020)

If we raised the price to $1,000, the forum would be flooded with for-profit rentals.  That is not the objective of the forum.


----------



## thetangs (Jul 3, 2020)

Sorry for opening, or I guess reopening, a can of worms.  LOL


----------

